# Java lädt mit Firefox 3.5.5 nicht mehr! Windows 7



## 19_Dan_88 (21. Dez 2009)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde

Ich habe ein großes Problem und hoffe das ich hier als PC Noob total überfordert bin *g* Sollte ich hier Falsch sein, bitte verschieben!

Aufgefallen ist mir dieses vor ein paar Monaten bei Lokalisten mehrere Fotos hochladen wollte und Java nich reagiert hat :-/
Einzele Fotos hochladen klappt super, aber die funktion das ich mehrere Fotos hochladen kann eben nicht.

Ich habs grad eben mit dem IE versucht und da klappt alles einwandfrei.

Wenn ich z.B ein kostenloses onlinegame spielen will auf gmx oder so dann kommt immer, das ich ein fehlendes Plugin installieren soll. dann klick ich da eben drauf, dann werde ich auf die Seite von Java geleitet und mir wird gesagt, das ich java installieren muss.

Dann klick ich auf "Java Downloaden" und dann kommt plötzlich die meldung das ich bereits die aktuellste Version von Java aufm Rechner hab.

Sooo nun hab ich mal bei Java die einstellung "Java der nächsten Gerneration" deaktiviert, dann lädt der Imageuploader bei Lokalisten und dann kommt aber nur "Fehler. klicken sie für Details auf diese Fläche" oder so.. und dann kam das:


Java Plug-in 1.6.0_17
Verwendung der JRE-Version 1.6.0_17-b04 Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM
Home-Verzeichnis des Benutzers = C:\Users\xxxxxx


network: Benutzerdefinierte Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration wird aus Netscape Navigator geladen ...
network: Fehler beim Lesen der Registrierungsdatei: C:\Users\xxxxx\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\registry.da t
network: Fertig.
network: Browser-Proxy-Konfiguration wird geladen ...
network: Fertig.
network: Proxy-Konfiguration: Proxy-Konfiguration des Browsers


----------------------------------------------------
c: Konsole löschen
f: Objekte in Finalisierungswarteschlange finalisieren
g: Speicherbereinigung
h: Diese Hilfemeldung anzeigen
l: ClassLoader-Liste ausgeben
m: Speicherbelegung anzeigen
o: Protokollierung auslösen
p: Proxy-Konfiguration neu laden
q: Konsole ausblenden
r: Richtlinien-Konfiguration neu laden
s: System- und Bereitstellungseigenschaften ausgeben
t: Threadliste ausgeben
v: Thread-Stack ausgeben
x: ClassLoader-Cache löschen
0-5: Trace-Stufe auf <n> setzen
----------------------------------------------------

basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@c8f6f8, refcount=1
network: Version von ImageUploader2.jar wird überprüft, angegebene Version ist 2.7.16.0
security: Blacklist-Revocation-Check ist aktiviert.
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressList ener@a3d4cf
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
basic: completed perf rollup
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Created version ID: 2.7.16.0
network: Created version ID: 2.7.16.0
network: Cache-Eintrag gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: 2.7.16.0]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar?version-id=2.7.16.0, Version: null]
Reading certificates from 94303 http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar | C:\Users\JaSsI_iHrS_x3\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\D eployment\cache\6.0\16\13514cd 0-415449f6-2.7.16.0-.idx
security: Zugriff auf Schlüssel und Zertifikat im Mozilla-Benutzerprofil: C:\Users\xxxxx\AppData\Roaming\Mozilla\Firefox\Pro files/ljutvmdk.default
security: JSS-Package wurde nicht gefunden
security: Zertifizierungsstellen-Stammzertifikate werden geladen aus C:\PROGRA~2\Java\jre6\lib\security\cacerts
security: Zertifizierungsstellen-Stammzertifikate wurden geladen aus C:\PROGRA~2\Java\jre6\lib\security\cacerts
security: Bereitstellungszertifikate werden geladen aus C:\Users\xxxxx\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deploymen t\security\trusted.certs
security: Bereitstellungszertifikate wurden geladen aus C:\Users\xxxxxx\AppData\LocalLow\Sun\Java\Deployme nt\security\trusted.certs
security: Zertifikate werden aus Bereitstellungssitzungs-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikate wurden aus Bereitstellungssitzungs-Zertifikatspeicher geladen
security: Zertifikatskette mithilfe von CertPath-API prüfen
security: Zertifikatssammlung aus ZA-Stamm-Zertifikatsspeicher abrufen
security: Zertifikatssammlung aus ZA-Stamm-Zertifikatsspeicher abrufen
security: Keine Zeitstempelinformationen verfügbar
security: Zuständigkeitslistendatei gefunden
security: Beginn der Überprüfung auf vertrauenswürdige Erweiterung für dieses Zertifikat
security: Beginn des Vergleichs der Zuständigkeitsliste mit diesem Zertifikat
security: CRL-Unterstützung ist deaktiviert.
security: OCSP-Unterstützung ist deaktiviert.
security: Prüfen, ob Zertifikat im Zertifikatsspeicher Deployment denied ist
security: Zertifikat wird im permanenten Bereitstellungszertifikatspeicher gesucht
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
Aurigma ImageUploader version: 2.7.16.0
Current document URL: http://www.lokalisten.de/web/user/gallery/uploadGalleryImages.do?method=edit&accountGalleryI d=2950892&force=1
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
java.lang.StackOverflowError
at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unk nown Source)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.Preferences.userRoot(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences.isUserNode(Unk nown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.rootNativeHandl e(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.getSpi(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences.get(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.tools.h.g(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)

..........(Das geht dann ewig so weiter)



basic: Ausnahme: java.lang.StackOverflowError
basic: Applet wird angehalten...
basic: Fortschritts-Listener entfernt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressList ener@a3d4cf
basic: Applet wird zerstört...
basic: Applet wird verworfen...
basic: Applet-Thread wird beigetreten...
basic: Applet-Thread wurde beigetreten...
basic: Informationen werden gesucht...
basic: ClassLoader wird freigegeben: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@c8f6f8, refcount=0
basic: ClassLoader wird im Cache abgelegt: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@c8f6f8
basic: Aktuelle Größe des ClassLoader-Cache: 1
basic: Fertig...
basic: Applet wird beendet...
Exception in thread "TimerQueue" java.lang.IllegalThreadStateException: forbid thread creation in disposed TG
at sun.plugin.security.ActivatorSecurityManager.check Access(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.ThreadGroup.checkAccess(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.init(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.<init>(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.awt.EventQueue.initDispatchThread(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.postEventPrivate(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.postEvent(Unknown Source)
at java.awt.EventQueue.invokeLater(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.SwingUtilities.invokeLater(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.Timer.post(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.TimerQueue.postExpiredTimers(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.TimerQueue.run(Unknown Source)
at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
basic: ClassLoader wird referenziert: sun.plugin.ClassLoaderInfo@c8f6f8, refcount=1
network: Version von ImageUploader2.jar wird überprüft, angegebene Version ist 2.7.16.0
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
basic: Fortschritts-Listener hinzugefügt: sun.plugin.util.GrayBoxPainter$GrayBoxProgressList ener@f01771
basic: Applet wird geladen...
basic: Applet wird initialisiert...
basic: Applet wird gestartet...
basic: completed perf rollup
Aurigma ImageUploader version: 2.7.16.0
Current document URL: http://www.lokalisten.de/web/user/gallery/uploadGalleryImages.do?method=edit&accountGalleryI d=2950892&force=1
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
cache: Skip blacklist check as cached value is ok.
network: Cache-Eintrag nicht gefunden [url: http://www.lokalisten.de/iup/ImageUploader2.jar, Version: null]
java.lang.StackOverflowError
at java.security.AccessController.checkPermission(Unk nown Source)
at java.lang.SecurityManager.checkPermission(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.Preferences.userRoot(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences$1.run(Unknown Source)
at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences.isUserNode(Unk nown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.rootNativeHandl e(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.openKey(Unknown Source)
at java.util.prefs.WindowsPreferences.removeSpi(Unkno wn Source)
at java.util.prefs.AbstractPreferences.remove(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.tools.h.g(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)

...... Hier gehts dann auch ewig so weiter

at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
basic: Ausnahme: java.lang.StackOverflowError


Ich weiss mir echt nich mehr weiter, ich hab auch schon einen Test gemacht auf einer Seite wo man schauen kann ob Java geht oder nich... dort steht aber das es geht und aktiviert is :-/ Mit dem IE funktioniert alles super, nur eben unter Firefox nicht.



Hat mir einer einen Rat was ich tun kann?


Viele liebe grüße und danke schonmal im Vorraus

Dan =)


----------



## Marco13 (21. Dez 2009)

Schwer zu sagen - so beim ersten drüberfliegen sieht's zumindest aus, als ob die Endlosrekursion aus

```
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.d.b(U nknown Source)
at com.aurigma.imageuploader.windows.foldertree.a.val ueChanged(Unknown Source)
at javax.swing.JTree.fireValueChanged(Unknown Source)
```
die Ursache sein KÖNNTE - zumindest ist ein StackOverflowError schon fies, und eigentlich immer ein Programmierfehler. Ggf. könntest du die Webmaster von der Seite mal darauf aufmerksam machen. 
(Es KÖNNTE natürlich auch sein, dass dieser Fehler durch einen anderen Fehler verursacht wurde, den ich jetzt nicht erkannt habe, aber selbst wenn man die Ursache hier erkennen würde, könnte man vmtl. kaum was dagegen machen...)


----------



## 19_Dan_88 (21. Dez 2009)

Hallo Marco =)

Danke für die Antwort =)
Also an Lokalisten kanns nich liegen, bei meiner Freundin klappts auch...

es ist ja nicht nu auf gmx so, sondern auch auf lokalisten, aber eben nur mit dem Firefox, mit dem Internet Explorer klappts..
Dann muss es doch ein Fehler von Firefox sein, oder täusch ich mich da? =(

Auf meinem Windows Vista hats auch ganz gut geklappt.


----------



## 19_Dan_88 (28. Dez 2009)

*push*


----------

